# Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port



## greygrunt (22. August 2018)

*Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port*

Hallo,

Habe folgendes Problem, meinen oben genannten neu gekauften Monitor habe ich über das mitgelieferte Displayport Kabel an meine Radeon RX480 8GB angeschlossen (beide DP Ports probiert) und die Auflösung ist korrekt 2560x1440, AMD Free Sync funktioniert auch, allerdings läuft der Monitor nur mit 60hz. Ein zweiter Monitor ist nicht angeschlossen. Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port*

Im Treiber und/oder Windows werden dir bei den Eigenschaften nicht mehr als 60Hz angezeigt?


----------



## greygrunt (22. August 2018)

*AW: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port*

Richtig. Achja Grafiktreiber habe ich den Adrenalin Edition 18.8.1. Werde jetzt mal versuchen wieder auf den Adrenalin Edition 18.5.1 zu wechseln vieleich hilft's was.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port*

Mach mal den Monitor aus, zieh das Kabel raus und verbinde ihn neu.


----------



## greygrunt (22. August 2018)

*AW: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port*

Hat alles nichts geholfen weder die Treiber Neuinstallation noch das mehrmalige ausschalten des Monitors, ziehen des Kabels und das zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen.


----------



## greygrunt (22. August 2018)

*AW: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port*

Hach ich Depp, es funktioniert, habe über Erweiterte Anzeigeeinstellungen, dann über "Adaptereigenschaften für Bildschirm 1 anzeigen" auf 144hz umstellen können, hat mich nur gewundert,dass Windows das nicht automatisch übernommen hat oder dass es im AMD Treiber nichts einzustellen gab.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port*

Was werden dir denn von Windows beim Monitor für Bildschirmaktualisierungsraten angeboten?

Edit:
Dann läuft es ja jetzt.


----------



## greygrunt (22. August 2018)

*AW: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle 144hz läuft nur mut 60hz über Display Port*

Ja alles einwandfrei trotzdem danke für die Bemühungen


----------

